
Show HN: Alohacam – Real-Time video streaming from Raspberry Pi to any browser - AllThingsRTC
https://alohacam.io/register/
======
yodon
"No apps to install" you just have to register on the site by providing an
email and password to find anything out about it at all. Might be really cool
stuff. Too bad your website doesn't provide enough information to actually
assess it.

Show me a screenshot.

Tell me if it needs a connection to your servers (yes I know you said peer-to-
peer in a comment here, your website doesn't talk about it and it could still
require a link to your servers)

How does discovery work, what if I have multiple on my local network, how do I
configure or distribute the keys?

There are so many things you might have done well or poorly. If you're not
going to provide any information at all on your website, it's not worth our
time or trust to register for an account on your site.

------
AllThingsRTC
Hi HN community!

Alohacam provides free, secure, real-time video from your Raspberry Pi to any
browser. It's powered by a WebRTC native library, that allows for peer-to-
peer, end-to-end encrypted, real-time video streaming.

Check it out!

~~~
stevenicr
it's p2p and encrypted - yet people are not allowed to say anything offensive
when using the service.

It's free, but you need to register an account to use it? The account can be
removed "offensive, as determined by Lanikai Labs in its sole discretion,
whether or not such material may be protected by law. Lanikai Labs may, but
shall not be obligated to, review, monitor, or remove User Content, "

So it's like facebook or whatsapp or something - free as in you give us your
data and control of your use of these services.

Sorry - if it's freedom there are alternatives, if it's moderated /
babysitting club, there are alternatives.

The web site does not show why this is so awesome I need to cede control of my
live video cam stream to third parties that have no charter about how they
determine what is offensive.

I'm not sure there are better places for hosting such a service, but sadly
saying you are p2p and encrypted while being in the US is not as awesome as it
once was.

